# java ferns? id please



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

traded for lots of plants and I forgot the name of these, I just recently noticed how they have rhizomes very similar to my water fern
and Ik my water fern will rot if you plant it in substrate so it has to be tied to a rock
SO
what im wondering is 
what are these
how do you plant/position them in the tank


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Tie it to some driftwood. Looks like some beat up java fern to me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ras,

The one with the skinny leaves is Microsorum pteropus "Needleleaf' the other looks like normal Microsorum pteropus.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There are apparently several slightly different "Needleleaf" types, no consistent naming, distinction may be tough.

I believe that the 2nd rather normal looking Microsorum pteropus could be a particular form that's called M. pteropus 'Undulata' by Tropica. Quite light green, broad, wavy leaves, resembling salad. I was told that the 'Undulata' variant was collected in the Karst lakes (Deep Blue Spring etc.) near Krabi, South Thailand.


----------

